# Cord vs. Cordless



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

I think most on here prefer the cordless! As far as brands I am not sure.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

If you are just doing face, feet, and tail I think a cordless would be ok. 

If you're going to be doing all over clipping, you'd be wise to get a corded clipper. It won't lose it's charge and thus lose power as you clip. I don't do anything with cordless clippers at all actualy - ever. I hate them, but thats just me and I tend to be kind of picky and anal about certain things. I think it's just as easy to use a corded clipper as it is to use a cordless one, both take some getting used to. Most importantly, think about how much you are planning to do with the clippers and decide what you think you will be most comfortable handling.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

I would say to consider the size of clipper you need as well. I have Standards and my regular size Andis clipper's work great. However, since I have been grooming toy and miniature Poodle's, the clipper size has been a challenge. I have a very small wahl clipper (cordless) that I touch up with around the the tiny eyes and between tiny toes. I can't imagine toy and miniature Poodle owner's using a regular size clipper all the time. Ecspecially between the toes.

Oh and I have the Andis Ultra Edge clipper (2 speeds) and a regular Andis (1 speed) clipper. The ultra edge heats up very fast compared to my regular Andis. Both work just as well and are a $100.00 difference in cost. I think the regular Andis I have was about $90.00 and the Ultra Edge is $190.00 last I looked. Good luck!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Where did you pay 190.00 for an ultra edge clipper Jen ??? You got ripped off.... 

Another note on blades/clippers for little dog feet; I use my reg size clippers but for really tiny dogs I use a "toe blade" which is a blade that fits a regular clipper but the actualy cutting egde is like 1/3 of the size. They are handy  I don't use them on every small dog but I do on some.


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

I just have a regular speed andis with the detatchable blades and it does my 2 standards fine. I have clip on guide combs and hate them but then someone said you need to use them with a 30 blade so that could be my problem I am using the 10 they came with. 
I want to get a 4f blade as Mandy has the bikini clip and Casey the lamb both bodies done in a 4f while I prefer casey the 5 but could get used to a 4 and just do him more often till I can afford both blades.
I built a grooming stand from a old bathroom counter and then framed 2x4s across the top and screwed in some eyelets to clip them to.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow guys - thanks for all the replys. This is for a Mini - just one for now (there will probably be more in the future!). I am a vet tech and at work we have the Andis Ultra Edge 2 speed. I really like the feel of it in my hand, but it does get hot quickly. We also have an Oster Power Pro Ultra (cordless) and I really don't like the feel of it. I was thinking of going with the Andis Ultra Edge like we have at work, but maybe I'll go for the single speed version instead and get a toe blade for the feet. I just checked the price at PetEdge and the price on the two speed was $135, so I would imagine the single speed will be less. 

I am actually hoping to scissor the body on my Mini and just use the clippers for FFT, but I still want to get nice clippers in case I want to go shorter on the body or do some fun clips.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

knock on wood, I've never had an issue with my ultra edge getting hot faster than any other brand and I own two pairs... ??? Right now it's the only clipper I use. I've had some bad experiences with other brands. I had a pair of oasters that thank god were a gift so I didn't pay money for them. One of the newest models they came out with the protoge' or whatever it's called. The damn things were so loud I thought they would take flight. You certainly couldn't hold a conversation and use them unless the person you were talking to was right on top of you. I also have a set of walh switchblades which feel awsome to hold and are wonderfuly lightweight but they are crap.... really expensive crap I might add.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

LOL - Wonderpup - thanks for the info. I do like the Andis clippers that we have at work. I'll pay more attention to them and how fast they get hot. I am always using them for clipping surgeries.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

WonderPup said:


> Where did you pay 190.00 for an ultra edge clipper Jen ??? You got ripped off....
> 
> Another note on blades/clippers for little dog feet; I use my reg size clippers but for really tiny dogs I use a "toe blade" which is a blade that fits a regular clipper but the actualy cutting egde is like 1/3 of the size. They are handy  I don't use them on every small dog but I do on some.


Thats what Petsmart and Petco had listed last I looked. Maybe it was 179.00 but that was the least Ive seen here for that clipper. However, I didn't get ripped off, mine was FREE. lol The lady I bought Eli from gave me a extra clipper she had laying around and that was the one.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Jen you got a GREAT deal then!! :smile:

Since I don't have any grooming supplies and am planning on getting a mini next year, I have been saving up $$$ and made a list of things I think I will need and my list totaled $700-800! Yikes. I have that saved up, but now I have to save up for the puppy!!


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

I use Oster Pro. Have had them forever. They will last forever also, but the one thing wrong with them is the overheat. This is why I have two  one I use on the face, feet and tail, the other clipper I use to body so it never gets too hot now roflmao


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

SECRETO said:


> Thats what Petsmart and Petco had listed last I looked. Maybe it was 179.00 but that was the least Ive seen here for that clipper. However, I didn't get ripped off, mine was FREE. lol The lady I bought Eli from gave me a extra clipper she had laying around and that was the one.


Pet edge has that clipper listed in the 130 range if memory serves. Glad you didn't have to pay anything for yours though, espeicaly not 190... good lord. I know sometimes shipping is a concern ordering from places like petedge or ryans buuuttt sometimes you can get around it which definitly makes it lower priced. 

Sounds like a great deal, poodle plus clippers... priceless


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

WonderPup said:


> Pet edge has that clipper listed in the 130 range if memory serves. Glad you didn't have to pay anything for yours though, espeicaly not 190... good lord. I know sometimes shipping is a concern ordering from places like petedge or ryans buuuttt sometimes you can get around it which definitly makes it lower priced.
> 
> Sounds like a great deal, poodle plus clippers... priceless



Well, I actually got two Poodle's free and the clipper's. lol She gave me the clipper's when I pretty much rescued Eli's littermate brother Rocky which Fuxbutz owns. Then a month later she gave me a red boy "Waldo" that I placed with Poodle rescue. All of them where Eli's littermate brother's. They were all 5-6 months old at the time I got them. I paid for Eli though....never knew later she would beg me to take the other's for free. Paper's and all!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Wow, thats something.... free poodle with purchase. 

I was talking to Nikki's (the spoo in my super groomer thread) mom today and she said it would be nice if the breeder I was speaking to could do a buy one get one free deal on a puppy. She isn't serious of course, she knows better, but we got a laugh out of it anyway. 
Then we started talking about all the poodles she could have if she won the lottery.


----------

